# kernel version string



## udK (Apr 13, 2012)

ok I know, could be a n00b question but I can't figure how edit the _UTS_RELEASE_ string.

when I make a _make prepare_ I find this string in _include/generated/utsrelease.h_ but where this string is set? can't find it anywhere.

and also, how to remove the two )) at the end? it's possible?

thanks.


----------



## udK (Apr 13, 2012)

up


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

http://tjworld.net/wiki/Linux/Kernel/Build/CustomiseVersionString


----------

